# 5-HTP, Rhodiola, SAM-e and Others



## Ashtad bin Sayyif (Apr 28, 2011)

What guidelines should I be following, in combining these? Is it safe to take Rhodiola and SAM-e together, in the morning (and 5-HTP at night)?

What if I want to add Inositol and/or DMAE and/or St. John's Wort and/or something like DopaBean into the mix? 
I'm also looking into l-theanine, l-methylfolate, phenibut, NADH, phosphatidylserine & others as possible additions.

How should my using cannabis sativa roughly once a week factor in to these considerations?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ask your doctor.


----------



## Ashtad bin Sayyif (Apr 28, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


> Ask your doctor.


Can't afford one, right now -> don't have one -> hence asking this question here in the first place.

Besides that, I'm stuck in a small town for at least the next couple years, and there's only one psychiatrist who deals with any of these kinds of issues within well over an hour's drive (i.e., $20 in gas that I also can't afford). And he, well &#8230; all he wants to do (and the only thing he knows anything about) is giving me SSRI's; and I'm done with those. If I try to talk about anything deeper, he just tries to tell me I need counseling and sign me up for a $60 appointment with Kelly, some ditz barely older than me who tells me that 'some people like to bring in music that expresses the way that they feel.' So, yeah: fuck the $80 it costs to 'talk' with him for a mere 5-10 minutes; that's a rate of about $10 per meaningless platitude and $20 per condescending, haughty retort.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Ashtad bin Sayyif said:


> Can't afford one, right now -> don't have one -> hence asking this question here in the first place.
> 
> Besides that, I'm stuck in a small town for at least the next couple years, and there's only one psychiatrist who deals with any of these kinds of issues within well over an hour's drive (i.e., $20 in gas that I also can't afford). And he, well &#8230; all he wants to do (and the only thing he knows anything about) is giving me SSRI's; and I'm done with those. If I try to talk about anything deeper, he just tries to tell me I need counseling and sign me up for a $60 appointment with Kelly, some ditz barely older than me who tells me that 'some people like to bring in music that expresses the way that they feel.' So, yeah: fuck the $80 it costs to 'talk' with him for a mere 5-10 minutes; that's a rate of about $10 per meaningless platitude and $20 per condescending, haughty retort.


From your list above, I've taken the following together with no problems:
inositol, dmae, phosphatidylserine, 5HTP
not sure about the rest
personally, I would lay off the herb since it creates a somewhat dissociative experience, and that's what you're trying to recover from (if you've got dp)
best wishes
fogman


----------



## hulKK (Aug 9, 2010)

Ashtad bin Sayyif said:


> Can't afford one, right now -> don't have one -> hence asking this question here in the first place.
> 
> Besides that, I'm stuck in a small town for at least the next couple years, and there's only one psychiatrist who deals with any of these kinds of issues within well over an hour's drive (i.e., $20 in gas that I also can't afford). And he, well &#8230; all he wants to do (and the only thing he knows anything about) is giving me SSRI's; and I'm done with those. If I try to talk about anything deeper, he just tries to tell me I need counseling and sign me up for a $60 appointment with Kelly, some ditz barely older than me who tells me that 'some people like to bring in music that expresses the way that they feel.' So, yeah: fuck the $80 it costs to 'talk' with him for a mere 5-10 minutes; that's a rate of about $10 per meaningless platitude and $20 per condescending, haughty retort.


I TOTALLY can relate. I'm so sick of having pills pushed to me and silly ass Psychologist/Counselors trying to tell me that my "overall" problem/issue is because I was molested, abused or suffered from some kind of trauma and I just don't remember it because I've some home erased it out of my mind. <------This is what gives me anxiety and depression. It makes me bitter, angry, sad which sends me into small panic attack. Feels like I'll NEVER get the help I need.

Also, I can't believe some idiot replied to your question with "ask your doctor" The level of ignorance in this world is fucking amazing.

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Ashtad bin Sayyif (Apr 28, 2011)

hulKK said:


> Also, I can't believe some idiot replied to your question with "ask your doctor" The level of ignorance in this world is fucking amazing.
> 
> Hope things work out for you.


Haha, thanks.

And yeah, so far I've discovered that the combination of Rhodiola Rosea and 5-HTP makes me feel like I'm tripping-seriously-and not entirely in a fun way. L-theanine doesn't seem to have any noticable effects, but I've only tried 100mg and 200mg doses, and I'm not sure how much I should be expecting, or how much it might help during a particular amount of stress. 5-HTP itself however is something I'd recommend.


----------

